

Ask HN: Do you put your home address on your resume? - coned88

With a lot of folks now putting their resumes online and on various other hosting sites.  It&#x27;s pretty clear you likely don&#x27;t want your home address out on the web.  While most people can find it via sites like spokeo and others these aren&#x27;t authoritative sources and your resume would be.<p>So it&#x27;s 2014, do you still put your home address on your resume when sending them out?
======
vitovito
I put city and state. For local jobs, it's important to say you're local (for
whatever definition of local is). For remote jobs, it's important so people
know what time zone you're in.

I think a full home address sends one of two signals. One, the person hasn't
really thought about it, and just includes it because the first resume they
copied their format from included it, which suggests a lack of attention to
detail. Or two, they have thought about it, and their address is important,
such as when they aren't interested in a long commute.

I can't think of a reason it would be useful to divulge your home address when
applying for remote work (obviously, if you got the job, you'd do additional
paperwork that provides it).

------
jhwhite
If the posting says local applicants only I do.

